# How to identify your Older Yamaha Model



## YSHSfan

I have been myself on the situation where I needed to identify the model number when ordering parts, so I've decided to start this thread with the information that I was able to find. 

This information is from some Service Manuals that I have, another Yamaha forum and Boats.net 

Any one with further info or corrections, feel free to chime in and I will update the list. 

Starting Serial numbers 

YS624T...........79N-...........~(pre 89, not sure on this one) 
YS624T...........7KA-930101~ 
YS624TA......... 
YS624TC......... 
YS624TE.........7KA-960101~ 
YS624TEA....... 
YS624TEC....... 
YS624TEN....... 
YS624TEP........ 
YS624TM........7KA-830101~ 
YS624TN........ 
YS624W..........7KE-930101~ 
YS624WEN...... 
YS624WM.......7KE-830101~ 
YS624WN........ 
YS624WE........7KE-960101~ 

YS828T...........7KF-930101~ 
YS828TE.........7KF-960101~ 
YS828TEC....... 
YS828TEN....... 
YS828TEO....... 
YS828TM........7KF-830101~ 
YS828TN........ 
YS828TP......... 
YS828WEN...... 
YS828WM.......7KG-830101~ 
YS828WN 
YS828W..........7KG-930101~ 
YS828WE........7KG-960101~ 

I do not know the corresponding years for the model designations, but what I do know (from information gathered from another Yamaha forum) is that..... 

*Up to '88 (YS624T/W) they had a metal fuel tank, 3 forward gears, right side low mounted crank handle and chute deflector cable mounted "upside down". 










*'89 (624TN/TEN) and up they changed to a plastic fuel tank, fuel pump and engines mounts were added, 4 forward gears, chute crank handle move to the left side and up near the left handle bar, chute deflector cable mounts "normally" now. 










*In about '94 (YS624TC/TEC) they went back to metal fuel tanks, but kept the rest of the later features (except that possibly the fuel pump was removed). 











Some information may be inaccurate and I will be making changes additions or edits as needed.


----------



## db130

Good info, I'm watching this post.

Both of mine have plastic tanks and 4-speed forward gears.

For my tracks unit, I always looked on boats.net using the model number of YS-624TE, my serial number starts with 7KA-9616XX

My wheels unit has a serial number of 7KE-8311XX, I guess it is a YS624WM?

Would you know what the differences between YS624WM/YS624WN/YS624WE are?


----------



## YSHSfan

db130 said:


> Good info, I'm watching this post.
> 
> Both of mine have plastic tanks and 4-speed forward gears.
> 
> For my tracks unit, I always looked on boats.net using the model number of YS-624TE, my serial number starts with 7KA-9616XX
> 
> My wheels unit has a serial number of 7KE-8311XX, I guess it is a YS624WM?
> 
> Would you know what the differences between YS624WM/YS624WN/YS624WE are?


I'm trying to gather all the information that I can.

Unfortunately I do not know what the differences are among them besides the 3 differences that I posted.

I will update the first post as more info is found or posted by other members.


----------



## drumsonly2002

I bought a 8/28. A few questions, hopefully can respond. The gas tank is metal and is a 4 speed, rubbber motor mounts. Would like to know the year, where can I find the serial number? Can I attain a parts manual for the machine. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## YSHSfan

drumsonly2002 said:


> I bought a 8/28. A few questions, hopefully can respond. The gas tank is metal and is a 4 speed, rubbber motor mounts. Would like to know the year, where can I find the serial number? Can I attain a parts manual for the machine. Thank you for any assistance.


The serial number is in the rear of the 'tractor' by the height adjustment foot pedal.
It is hard to really know the year, I'm guessing close to mid 90's.

There is another forum where I saw a response from a Canadian Yamaha dealer (I believe it is the Administrator of that site) with the year of an older Yamaha snowblower. You may want to send them a message there (though there are two more request for 'what year is my snowblower' with no responses), but I'd give it a try.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - What year is my YS-524T?

As for parts manual you can visit various sites and print the diagrams, or at that Yamaha forum there is a Service Manual posted that you can download (you'll have to search trough the forum)

This is one of the US parts suppliers, my understanding is shipping is very reasonable to Canada

All Years YS828TP Yamaha Power Equipment Parts


----------



## drumsonly2002

My trusty Yamaha is a YS-828T, Serial 7KF 230580. Metal gas tank, 4 speed, 2 reverse, no light nor electric starter.


----------

